# 05 sentra Fog Lights Install



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey guys i have a problem. so my girlfriend gifted me fog lights for my car. which are theses. 
Replacement Driver side Fog Light Direct OE Replacement, With Bulbs, Clearance

i got both left and right side. but when i went to install it today. and keep in mind im putting HID so dont worry about the existing harness. so i take of the cover that is there behind the fog light place. which is a plastic peice that covers the whole. but these light dont fit in that socket. there is no cuts in the bumper to make the whole bigger or anything. and the claps on the fogs are on the side. and the way its behind the bumper is one on the side and one on the top where the brakets would go in. is there something im missing or are these the wrong parts. for it. Please help. Thanks again. 

and im including the pic from the behind the bumper which shows the clamp. 












the foglight








front of the bumper










behind the bumper place where fog are suppose to go. check the braket the rusted clamp















Back of the light







anotehr view of the light. the brakets are on the side. while behind the bumper on is on the side and one on top..


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's hard to tell with your tiny pictures, but I suspect you have the lights for the 2000-2001 models which have a much larger hole in the bumper


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea but the funny part is all over online that's is the design for these cars and I can't seem to find to find the one for this car.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

djkid said:


> Yea but the funny part is all over online that's is the design for these cars and I can't seem to find to find the one for this car.


Maybe you have the wrong bumper? Was the bumper ever replaced?


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

No it's the original bumper I want to see if anybody else out there has the same car that didn't had fog lights and have the same bumper design. 05 sentra 1.8s


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

djkid said:


> No it's the original bumper I want to see if anybody else out there has the same car that didn't had fog lights and have the same bumper design. 05 sentra 1.8s


yeah, I checked the lights, you seem to have the correct ones for that year. Only thing I can think of is that you need another type of bracket that goes onto the back of the bumper and then mount the lights on those. See if someone else with a 04-06 replies back..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm thinking now that the bumper for fogs is different and has mounting points for the OEM fogs.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

is there a way with modification we can mount theses even thought the brakets dont match or should i just return them. if anyone know any other set that would work and still have that oem look. and will mount perfectly. 

thanks guys.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

also has anyone out there had similar problem mounting fog lights or have mounted fog lights on this model. thanks again. guys..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nothing is going to mount as perfectly as OEM. Don't kid yourself there, lol. And the wiring on that, ain't gonna work with the stock wiring, you'd need a new stalk and a few other things.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

wiring im not worried about. i already got the hid kit as i mentioned. wiring is the least of my problems.i just want to know if there is anything else i could use that would do the trick or if anyone out there as installed fog. and was in my situation. my concern is the actual hardware for fog as that is what i want to accomplish. and i just find it weird taht NISSAN would have differnt bumpers if thats the case for one with fog that are facory installed than the one that dont have factory installed. i just want to confirm if that is the case and if there is any other closer to oem option available. all help is greatly appreciated. 

thanks again


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

There are sometimes subtle differences between US and Canadian cars. Maybe that's the case here. I'd go quiz a local dealer's parts department and see what they show for add ons.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

so i checkeed with stealer ship and told me the ones i have they dotn know about. and for me order oem. they will cost abotu 280 before taxes and when i asked him if he can get me a picture or something so i know what im getting told me no he cant. and then when i asked for part number said he cant do that either. this is nissan on airport road in ontraio brampton. i dont think these guys dont even know what they are doing. one time the rep told me they dont know whats wrong with my car and cant do anything for me. took it to another dealer ship problem solved. dubma$$.. anyway. so if anyone has any ideas for me as to what i can put for fogs. please help i want something nice. prolly gonna end up putting hid so im not worried about wiring but the actual hardware.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Try another dealership. When I go in for parts mine usually prints the page from their book so I can point out the part. Some dealers are good and some, not so much.

I looked on eBay and it seems like they are all designed like the ones you already have. You may have to go to Nissan to get fogs that will fit your bumper or manfacture your own brackets if that's possible.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

UPDATE***
im returning the fogs i got. bottom line if your car (sentra 05 in this case) didnt come with fog lights the oem fogs wont fit in the bumber as mounting brakets are different and the hole for the lights to go in is smaller. if you are getting the fogs as listed above please check your brakets first if you are going to order anything online. as your brakets could be different if the mouting brakets looks the same then u might be in luck in my case not lucky you. 

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess that's why Nissan can charge $280 CA for them.:thumbdwn:


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

yea but one dealer wont even show me the part or even how it looks like. another person helping went to a dealer and the part looked similar to what i have. so dealership doesnt know or nissan itself doesnt realize this that their parts are not even oem fitting on the same model they are selling the part for. so yea im mad at nissan.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

*Fog Light Bumper Bracket*

I think you need something like this. This is the bumper bracket for the B16s but I'm not sure if they will fit the B15 and I can't find anything similar for your specific car.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

it the brakets where it screws on the bumper doenst match. same thing with the picture above. below is a picture of the bumper from behind. if u look in the red that where the screw goes. one goes on the side and other goes on top. 










and there are no other screws


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

There are some brackets needed for install, something like what Faja posted...
I found the oem part #'s 269116Z600(RT) 269166Z600(LT)


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

But to make these work you would still have to buy the expensive small Nissan fog lights that fit the bumper holes, correct?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Oldnissanguy said:


> But to make these work you would still have to buy the expensive small Nissan fog lights that fit the bumper holes, correct?


Yeah, it would seem so to me. I would really have to see what the whole Nissan kit looks like in real life to see if it indeed has all the right parts to mount them properly. The illustration pictures on websites and at the dealers don't give you a very good visualization of it so it's difficult to tell.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

well if i see that kit or even a picture i would be able to solve this puzzle that if they fit or not. Or this company is just funny to have different bumpers or mounting hole. y cant they just make life easier and keep it simple so its not a headace for someone in my place. or unless this is their money making scheme. but if anyone can get a hang of that kit or even a picture then maybe i can confirm the mounting.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

those brkts (pictured above) are for the oem lights.... they only had 3 different bumpers, 02-03 they had one for the SE-R/Spec and one for the plain janes(big fogs).. 04-06(small fogs) they where all the same.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

so to solve this mystery we need to find out how that braket looks like that nissan sells in the kit . right.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your trying to install aftermarket fogs, I would look for the aftermarket brkts that go with those lights.. your trying to mix a/f fogs with oem brkts... its not going to work, without mods anyway.. if at all. Ask the company that made the fogs about mounting brkts...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

djkid said:


> so to solve this mystery we need to find out how that braket looks like that nissan sells in the kit . right.


Yes, I would say so. You have the correct lights so something is obviously missing in the mounting. I haven't seen the actual kit so I don't know if the extra bracket comes with it if you buy direct from Nissan dealership.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

yea for now i have returned the light and gonna start doing some research on AM fogs if anyone has any suggestion im open to them.


----------



## kb_b (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, you need to go to a wrecker and buy the brackets before the lights on the photo way above. It will cost about 30.00. I just install mine on the weekend. Without the brackets it will not hold them in place. U got the right lights.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

would you happen to some pics of your install or braket. cuz even the lights i got were to big for the hole unless i cut some of the covering. and how does the braket look like. and should i get a braket of a car that had fog lights u mean. thanks for the help.


----------



## kb_b (Oct 26, 2008)

I got the bracket off a Nissan Sentra SE 04-06 that had the brackets. The reason why the lights are big is because they are for 00-03. I bought my lights on e-bay for 100.00.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

then maybe you should buy the foglights that are for your model year?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

+1, it's always good advise to buy the correct parts.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

i did get the right part as that the same fog running all over the internet ( link is the first post.). KB_B can you please post the link for fog that u got online for 100 bucks.


----------



## Denisss (Feb 23, 2010)

I have same problem!!! It doesn't fit... I bought same lights like you did djkid. And I can't figure out why its bigger. I will ask mechanics maybe they know//.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's bigger because the pre-2004 foglights were larger as the slot was larger.

You need to call Nissan and get the part number for both models, the 2004+ and pre-2004 and you'll see they're different.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

i have tried with the dealer ship they wont give me the part no. or they dont even have the picture of the part. so still at square one.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

03 was the last year for the bigger fogs(I have a 02 Spec)... in 04 they went to smaller fogs.. they measure about 3 1/2 inches from top to bottom & 4 inches across (since they are angled) are yours bigger? if so they are for the earlier years!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

^^^ That's what I've been saying.....but you know, I guess since I've known about b15 shit since 2001 it doesn't mean anything, lol.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

> Hi, you need to go to a wrecker and buy the brackets before the lights on the photo way above. It will cost about 30.00. I just install mine on the weekend. Without the brackets it will not hold them in place. U got the right lights.


^^^^ kb_b is correct.

He has the right light, he just needs the proper bracket for them to fit!!! The lights sit behind the bumper holes not in them so they will fit.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Faja said:


> ^^^^ kb_b is correct.
> 
> He has the right light, he just needs the proper bracket for them to fit!!! The lights sit behind the bumper holes not in them so they will fit.


So let me get this Correct. the bigger fogs i got are right but i just need to get the braket off a car that had fogs on it earliar. and put the brakets and then the big fogs. so they sit behind the whole. let me know if i am wrong help is appreciated. and chimmike i dont think u r wrong just up till now i had no clear picture as to what i needed.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

> it the brakets where it screws on the bumper doenst match. same thing with the picture above. below is a picture of the bumper from behind. if u look in the red that where the screw goes. one goes on the side and other goes on top.
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2 and weights %3.
> 
> ...


You have to cut out the inside portion of this picture (the smaller interior hole), then take the bracket (similar to picture I posted) and clip or glue it to the outside portion of the hole and then the light will fit directly on the new bracket

Pic didn't come out properly, look at the picture you posted on Page 2


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

chimmike said:


> ^^^ That's what I've been saying.....but you know, I guess since I've known about b15 shit since 2001 it doesn't mean anything, lol.


there are a few posts that suggest he's trying to put the wrong lights in.... not to be mean but I dont think the light over the head is on.. know what I mean


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Faja said:


> ^^^^ kb_b is correct.
> 
> He has the right light, he just needs the proper bracket for them to fit!!! The lights sit behind the bumper holes not in them so they will fit.


on the 02/03 they fit into a pocket in the bumper cover....


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> on the 02/03 they fit into a pocket in the bumper cover....


Maybe I worded it wrong, once he cuts out the inner portion of the hole, the lights mount from the back onto the new bracket and will nestle nicely into the back pocket (as you pointed out) of the bumper hole.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you dont cut anything out! If the car came without fogs, there will be covers that go over the holes.. remove them. The fogs slip into the pocket, a screw comes in from the bottom to mount it and a clip from the rear (up to 03, big fogs) if you have the 04 & up fogs(small fogs), there is a bracket that is required


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had to back track... you have a 05 Sentra, correct! You need the small fogs, (the oem kit comes with the brackets), if you just have the lights you will need (oem pt#) rt brkt 26911-6Z600, lt brkt 26916-6Z600, 2 clips
01553-09321, 4 bolts 08146-6162H


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

problem is, he has the 00-03 lights, not the correct ones. We keep telling him this but for some reason he doesn't want to believe fact.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you noticed that too.....


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes i do know i got the wrong fog since they dont fit. thats why if u read all the post i have already returned them. and all im trying to do is find the fogs but the dealer here doesnt have them and no one has a picture of them or the brakets which i wanna see. so which is ok. since no one has a pic. and thanks for the part no. i will look into it. thanks. again


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the dealer should be able to pull up a pic for you.... (fogs & brkts)


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

i have checked with two different dealership. and one of the member from the forum checked with his. but not able to get a picture either.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do you have access to a fax??? I'll send you some pic's....


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

No Sorry dont have access to fax but if you are ablt to e mail it . it be great.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pm me a e-mail addy


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Guys i'm Back. now for all the mystery and what not. here is a Recap. The fogs i have in the original pic are the right one. and the infamous bracket that i had asked someone to bring a picture is below. you need these bracket to put the fogs on. and the fogs sits behind the bumper and not in the hole just right behind the fog holes. i got lucky and actually found a dealer in NY who got me a whole kit with the fogs and brackets and the stalk and the relay and the mounting screws for cheap. who i finally found the whole kit. i dont have the part no. on me but will be posting that and the kit no. but the bracket that it needs is big. and the fogs are big. but since they sit behind u cant tell. that they are big. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Djkid. Post some pics once you have them installed


----------



## lacrosse58 (Nov 8, 2012)

*To DJ KID*

i have the same problem when you put the brackets on di everything end up working


----------

